

President Obama on Patents - tarekayna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ4Zo0XyNsw

======
jamesmiller5
I believe that is Limor Fried from Adafruit (a Raspberry Pi manufacturer) who
asks the question, unless I am mistaken.

